# knitting and crochet groups



## drkatey (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello from Albuquerque! I'm new to this forum, but a long-time knitter( I like to crochet also!.) I recently retired from my University teaching position due to severe Rheumatoid Arthritis, and I have found that my knitting-since-childhood hobby has provided a much-needed therapy for the resulting depression and even boredom I have been experiencing. I would like to know if anyone out there knows of a knitting group in the Albuquerque area that I might join for a little chit-chat or interaction among fellow "knittists?" ( or any other types of needlework groups?) I enjoy reading all your comments!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome from Devon, England. I hope you find a group near you, but we are a friendly group on here.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome from Leesburg, Florida! I don't know of any groups in your area but do know about the depression and boredom. Just remember........ only you can make yourself happy and satisfied. Don't depend on others or else you will set yourself up for disappointment and heartache. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Check with yarn shops in your area. Also, public libraries often host knitting groups. Hope you find one. I was a high school English teacher for 36 years. Once I retired, knitting gave...and still gives me...the wonderful challenges I enjoy.


----------



## Grandma Lu (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome from South Dakota. I belong to a group that was set up by the library. If you don't find a group, you might consider asking the library if they would consider starting a group. We have only recently started, but I really enjoy and look forward to it. We meet once a month, but I am sure it could be increased if we asked.


----------



## anabanana (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome! I am part of a group that meets at the Los Lunas Public Library twice a week. One of our members is in a group that meets in Albuquerque ... I will find out where & send you a PM.
Happy knitting!
 
Ann


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I, too, knit due to arthritis in my hands. I find it very relaxing and stimulates blood flow and muscle movement. I've so very glad you are joining us!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome from West Michigan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee. Glad to have you with us. Hope you will be happy in your retirement. A branch library close to me has a group that meets there.


----------



## drkatey (Jul 24, 2014)

anabanana said:


> Welcome! I am part of a group that meets at the Los Lunas Public Library twice a week. One of our members is in a group that meets in Albuquerque ... I will find out where & send you a PM.
> Happy knitting!
> 
> Ann


Thank You. All the responses were warm and generous! The suggestion to check with the library was a good one. I had a good friend who lived in Los Lunas but recently moved. I've spent a lot of time there! I appreciate your help.


----------



## drkatey (Jul 24, 2014)

kathome said:


> Welcome from Leesburg, Florida! I don't know of any groups in your area but do know about the depression and boredom. Just remember........ only you can make yourself happy and satisfied. Don't depend on others or else you will set yourself up for disappointment and heartache. Just my 2 cents worth.


Thanks for the encouragement! As a cat-lover, I also enjoyed the wonderful pic of the kitty. I have two cats that" help " me knit!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I joined a couple of knitting groups that we have at the senior centers. I don't know if this would help.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome. I have always wanted to go to Albuquerque and see the hot air balloon festival. If your library doesn't offer one perhaps you can offer to start one. Our library offers quilting clubs but I don't know about knitting....I'm going to look into that myself.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Ronnie B (Jul 1, 2014)

I live in South Carolina and belong to two different church groups that make items for different charities. One is strictly prayer shawls and the other is chemo hats, neonatal hats, prayers shawls, lap robes for disabled veterans, and winter hats scares and mittens for homeless/ I suggest checking churches in your area.


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to KP from Southern Minnesota!!


----------

